# Bow lease



## Porkchop12 (Feb 23, 2015)

Every year for the last 4 or 5 years I have had a couple guys I have met across the country meet me here in Texas for a week of bow hunting and catching up. We had been meeting at bow lease that was an awesome experience but has recently been closed over a land dispute. I am looking to set the same hunt up for this fall but I am not finding anywhere that looks like the same hunting experience that we had. Does anyone have any suggestions for me of locations that I can move this annual hunt to? Any thoughts and suggestions appreciated.


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Hey pork chop I have a couple large ranches in South Tx- 10-14k acres. Javelina, bass fishing, hogs, and predators. Lots of fun to bow hunt. Shoot me a pm and I could set something up for you guys.


----------

